# Harbor Freight Router Inlay Kit



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

The results speak for themselves…


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

is the bit carbide or hss


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

For $8 I might have to go check it out. Thanks for the good review.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

For $8.00 I would be stunned if the bit was even HSS.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

The bit is an 1/8" solid carbide down-cut bit with a 1/4" shank.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I bought one as well , but haven't used it yet. My bit appears to be HSS or less , but I will have to look into it further. Appearance wise , I was not predicting that it would last very long or cut cleanly , but time will tell : )
Thanks for the review.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

I have the same kit, it worked great.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I literally made the sample in the picture in less than 10 minutes. I think I have to work on my technique but overall it's hard to not like it.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Pioneer also makes a kit for less than $20 but the bit is hss. I went with the Whiteside because it has a solid carbide bit and got great reviews. The bushing insert fits snugly, but not too tite on the Whiteside. It works perfectly too.
Glad you found a cost effective solution.


----------

